

Reid Hoffman,Founder of Linkedin shared entrepreneurship journey at Pandodaily - Kyaw
http://www.eventnook.com/video/v/491/PandoMonthly-Fireside-Chat-With-Reid-Hoffman

======
nhangen
From the source: [http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/09/pandomonthly-presents-a-
fir...](http://pandodaily.com/2012/08/09/pandomonthly-presents-a-fireside-
chat-with-reid-hoffman/)

